
Cocaine Analog Coupled to Disrupted Adenovirus: A Cocaine Vaccine - lotusleaf1987
http://www.nature.com/mt/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/mt2010280a.html
======
mycroftiv
I've been following related research with interest and concern ever since I
first heard of it. If these techniques are used to allow addicts who wish to
conquer their addictions to do so, that is a very good thing. If they become
used an in involuntary fashion ("Vaccinate your child against the effects of
dangerous drugs!") it would be morally reprehensible. Voluntary alteration of
consciousness with chemicals is a freedom that society should preserve.
Involuntary vaccination against recreational drugs is not very different from
involuntary brain surgery to prevent forbidden thoughts.

